# D. R. M.



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2008)

And some folks wonder why I don't publish more in digital form. 
The tragic comedy of Digital Rights Management « Reformed Musings


----------



## Reformed Musings (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep, it's a jungle out there.


----------

